# Lip Licker's Disease



## daniel (Jan 26, 2009)

What Diagnosis Do You Get?


----------



## dmaec (Jan 26, 2009)

what did you come up with?


----------



## LLovett (Jan 26, 2009)

Are they treating the dermatitis/effects of the behavior or is this an OCD kind of issue? I think you need more info to determine which way to go.

Laura, CPC


----------



## daniel (Jan 26, 2009)

I came up with perioral dermatitis. 695.3.

what do you think.


----------



## daniel (Jan 26, 2009)

oh yeah, I'm just working with the charge ticket. There's also a DX of polydisa, don't need help with that. Also looking at the registration side of the ticket, there's a coment of patient. Rash on the face. Does this help.


----------



## dmaec (Jan 26, 2009)

that's a good one, but I'd go with 692.89 unless they specifically state Rosacea (perioral dermatitis).


----------



## daniel (Jan 26, 2009)

sounds good. thank you


----------

